# Terafire - Singapore!



## dragonzian (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey everyone!

Since LET hates reviews, I'll post mine somewhere else!

Plan Details:

*128mb RAM*

*10GB HDD*

*200GB BW*

*1 x IPv4*

CPU Info:


[email protected]:~# cat /proc/cpuinfo
processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 15
model : 6
model name : Common KVM processor
stepping : 1
microcode : 0x1
cpu MHz : 2260.998
cache size : 4096 KB
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 5
wp : yes
flags : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm constant_tsc up nopl pni cx16 x2apic hypervisor
bogomips : 4521.99
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 128
address sizes : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

Memory Info:


[email protected]:~# cat /proc/meminfo
MemTotal:  121896 kB
MemFree: 68764 kB
Buffers: 5856 kB
Cached: 23576 kB
SwapCached: 0 kB
Active: 21216 kB
Inactive: 16784 kB
Active(anon): 8588 kB
Inactive(anon): 160 kB
Active(file): 12628 kB
Inactive(file): 16624 kB
Unevictable: 0 kB
Mlocked: 0 kB
SwapTotal: 258044 kB
SwapFree: 258044 kB
Dirty: 0 kB
Writeback: 0 kB
AnonPages: 8592 kB
Mapped: 4868 kB
Shmem: 184 kB
Slab: 9860 kB
SReclaimable: 3104 kB
SUnreclaim: 6756 kB
KernelStack: 416 kB
PageTables: 1208 kB
NFS_Unstable: 0 kB
Bounce: 0 kB
WritebackTmp: 0 kB
CommitLimit: 318992 kB
Committed_AS: 40924 kB
VmallocTotal: 34359738367 kB
VmallocUsed: 632 kB
VmallocChunk: 34359737467 kB
HardwareCorrupted: 0 kB
AnonHugePages: 0 kB
HugePages_Total: 0
HugePages_Free: 0
HugePages_Rsvd: 0
HugePages_Surp: 0
Hugepagesize: 2048 kB
DirectMap4k: 40952 kB
DirectMap2M: 90112 kB

FreeVPS Bench:


[email protected]:~# wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash
CPU model : Common KVM processor
Number of cores : 1
CPU frequency : 2260.998 MHz
Total amount of ram : 119 MB
Total amount of swap : 251 MB
System uptime : 10 min,
Download speed from CacheFly: 1.41MB/s
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 250KB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 276KB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 674KB/s
Download speed from i3d.net, NL:
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 220KB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 8.28MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 295KB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 269KB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 189KB/s
I/O speed : 61.9 MB/s

Inodes:


[email protected]:~# df -i
Filesystem Inodes IUsed IFree IUse% Mounted on
rootfs 640224 20342 619882 4% /
udev 13749 340 13409 3% /dev
tmpfs 15237 251 14986 2% /run
/dev/disk/by-uuid/395ab0cd-38dd-46f0-ab27-7bb239aeac7c 640224 20342 619882 4% /
tmpfs 15237 1 15236 1% /run/lock
tmpfs 15237 2 15235 1% /run/shm

Disk Space:


[email protected]:~# df -h
Filesystem Size Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/dev/vda1 9.4G 3.0G 6.0G 33% /
tmpfs 252M 0 252M 0% /lib/init/rw
udev 247M 112K 247M 1% /dev
tmpfs 252M 4.0K 252M 1% /dev/shm

Cachefly everything!


[email protected]:~# wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.bin
--2013-11-10 08:03:44-- http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.bin
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80.. . connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `100mb.bin'

100%[=======================================>] 104,857,600 1.46M/s in 69s

2013-11-10 08:04:57 (1.46 MB/s) - `100mb.bin' saved [104857600/104857600]

[email protected]:~# ping -c 10 cachefly.cachefly.net
PING vip1.g.cachefly.net (205.234.175.175) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from vip1.G-anycast1.cachefly.net (205.234.175.175): icmp_req=1 ttl=54 time=56.3 ms
64 bytes from vip1.G-anycast1.cachefly.net (205.234.175.175): icmp_req=2 ttl=54 time=40.5 ms
64 bytes from vip1.G-anycast1.cachefly.net (205.234.175.175): icmp_req=3 ttl=54 time=56.1 ms
64 bytes from vip1.G-anycast1.cachefly.net (205.234.175.175): icmp_req=4 ttl=54 time=40.8 ms
64 bytes from vip1.G-anycast1.cachefly.net (205.234.175.175): icmp_req=5 ttl=54 time=56.4 ms
64 bytes from vip1.G-anycast1.cachefly.net (205.234.175.175): icmp_req=6 ttl=54 time=40.8 ms
64 bytes from vip1.G-anycast1.cachefly.net (205.234.175.175): icmp_req=7 ttl=54 time=41.3 ms
64 bytes from vip1.G-anycast1.cachefly.net (205.234.175.175): icmp_req=8 ttl=54 time=40.5 ms
64 bytes from vip1.G-anycast1.cachefly.net (205.234.175.175): icmp_req=9 ttl=54 time=40.9 ms
64 bytes from vip1.G-anycast1.cachefly.net (205.234.175.175): icmp_req=10 ttl=54 time=40.5 ms

--- vip1.g.cachefly.net ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 17154ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 40.526/45.457/56.463/7.122 ms

*Service: 10/10* (Since this was their first order, there was a tiny bump that they fixed immedietely!)

*Performance: 8 and a half/10* (Could be better in terms of network, but I've been informed that speeds will improve shortly)

*Price: 10/10* (So much cheaper than OneAsiaHost!)

Terafire has been willing to help me with anything I need, even re-installing my OS for me.

Shameless plug: I am not in **any way** affiliated with Terafire. I paid for this server!

Thanks


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 10, 2013)

Dat network.

Granted Terafire is a pretty good provider (from what I hear, never used them actually) so I'm sure he'll get that resolved.  I was pretty happy with OneAsiaHost when I was with them as well so to each their own.


----------



## dragonzian (Nov 10, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Dat network.
> 
> 
> Just because you decided to call out OneAsiaHost...
> ...


Of course. But I only counted this price wise, not across the whole board 

I have heard that network speeds will be improved shortly.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 10, 2013)

Well waiting for the new results then!  I've heard great things about Terafire anyways.


----------



## budi1413 (Nov 10, 2013)

How much is the price? You can pm me if you don't want public know. 

I hope the network can be improve soon since my home internet connection even better than that lol.


----------



## terafire (Nov 24, 2013)

Speeds have quadrupled now for Singapore


----------



## DragonDF (Dec 20, 2013)

TeraFire will dominate VPSBoard's reviews?



Sure it is better to read good reviews.

I hope you can continue with the great support. I think this is the biggest differential of TeraFire at this moment.


----------

